

TechCrunch: 360 viewers for Facebook Live? - wolfrom
http://techcrunch.com/2010/08/13/out-of-500-million-users-looks-like-360-tuned-in-to-facebook-live/

======
wolfrom
Facebook mentions 3000 comments, but the ones I saw had a good portion simply
asking "why?"

